# A Time-Lapse Showing How Quickly Dust Accumulates on Nikon D600 Sensors



## Gothmoth (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.petapixel.com/2012/11/21/a-time-lapse-showing-how-quickly-dust-accumulates-on-nikon-d600-sensors/


8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 21, 2012)

But...but...DxO says the sensor is awesome. Who cares about a little dust? Just crop the image or use a DX lens - problem solved!


----------



## Gothmoth (Nov 21, 2012)

well the sensor is good. just not the camera around it.....


----------

